# Solved flashing cruise control light



## dave3333 (Aug 27, 2006)

This is a complicated problem to diagnose. I followed the troubleshooting charts, which indicated a change in the ASCD control unit. Guess what? That didn't fix it. After a lot of time analyzing each input to the ASCD control unit, I found that the voltage to terminal 5 was lower than the battery voltage. This voltage is fed to terminal 5 through the ASCD cancel switch in front of the bake pedal. A resistance check showed a high resistance contact with resistance readings anywhere from 7 ohms to 20 ohms - very intermittent. I changed the cancel switch, and it works great! 

Changing this switch is somewhat of a challenge because you have to remove or at least unbolt the brake pedal assembly to gain access to the button - really, not too bad once you realize that is what is required.

I suspect most owners with a flashing cruise light have a defective ASCD cancel switch.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Wow! Congrats! Thats a nice bit of research you did to track the problem down. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

yes very good diagnostic i hope this is the same i have ocasanaly


----------



## Bowski92 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I agree, good diagnostic Dave333. I have been trying to figure out my cruise problem and it's got me. . . 92 King cab V6, cruise cont will light when switch on, but can't set at any speed. It will work once in a blue moon but for only about 3-4 minutes then it cuts out. I changed the brake cancel switch, swapped relays and it still isn't working. When the main switch it turned on I can hear the contactor. I have downloaded the service manual for a 94 Pathfinder and the wiring colors and harness connector positions are slightly different so it's hard to tell.
Anybody have any ideas? or the service manual for a 92? I have been trying to buy one but can't seem to find one thorough enough.

Thanks


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

chek the vacume line, it might be ahngin off, or only on a little bit
that was once my problem, your lines should be located, along with your pump, on the firwawll on the driverside aria, you may just need to jam it back in


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Burn 17 said:


> chek the vacume line, it might be ahngin off, or only on a little bit
> that was once my problem, your lines should be located, along with your pump, on the firwawll on the driverside aria, you may just need to jam it back in



Read the first post. He fixed the problem before he posted, almost a month ago.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

Bowski92 said:


> Yes I agree, good diagnostic Dave333. I have been trying to figure out my cruise problem and it's got me. . . 92 King cab V6, cruise cont will light when switch on, but can't set at any speed. It will work once in a blue moon but for only about 3-4 minutes then it cuts out. I changed the brake cancel switch, swapped relays and it still isn't working. When the main switch it turned on I can hear the contactor. I have downloaded the service manual for a 94 Pathfinder and the wiring colors and harness connector positions are slightly different so it's hard to tell.
> Anybody have any ideas? or the service manual for a 92? I have been trying to buy one but can't seem to find one thorough enough.
> 
> Thanks


you read the other postes, im answering a differnt one


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

My bad. I missed that one. Sorry about that.


----------



## timl94 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Cruise control SET light blinks fast*

Hi, I have a 2005 Sentra. the cruise cntrl set light would blink fast. I checked and cleaned the brake switch but the SET would not stop flashing. To get it working again I had to Reset the codes in the ECU/ECM. I bought a hand held diagnostic code reader for $20. Very good thing to have for any car newer than 1994.
So after you check fix fuses, brake light switch, steering wheel controls. If problem persists, reset teh ECU codes.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

timl94 said:


> Hi, I have a 2005 Sentra. the cruise cntrl set light would blink fast. I checked and cleaned the brake switch but the SET would not stop flashing. To get it working again I had to Reset the codes in the ECU/ECM. I bought a hand held diagnostic code reader for $20. Very good thing to have for any car newer than 1994.
> So after you check fix fuses, brake light switch, steering wheel controls. If problem persists, reset teh ECU codes.


Read the top of the page...

B14
95-99 chassis


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

You may want to post, your contribution, in the appropriate platform forum


----------



## Armada 2007 (Apr 28, 2021)

dave3333 said:


> This is a very difficult problem to diagnose. I followed the troubleshooting charts which indicated change the ASCD control unit. Guess what, that didn't fix it. After a lot of time analyzing each input to the ASCD control unit I found that the voltage to terminal 5 was lower than battery voltage. This voltage is fed to terminal 5 through the ASCD cancel switch which is located in front of the bake pedal. A resistance check showed a high resistance contact with resistance readings anywhere from 7 ohms to 20 ohms - very intermittent. I changed the cancel switch and it works great!
> 
> Changing this switch is somewhat of a challenge because you have to remove or at least unbolt the brake pedal assembly to gain access to the swith - really not too bad once you realize that is what is required.
> 
> I suspect most owners with a flashing cruise light has a defective ASCD cancel switch.


----------

